# [ATI KERNEL XORG] Qui ne veux pas de 1go de ram???

## SunMetis

Dans ma quete sans fin (helas) de pouvoir passer mon portable a 1go de memoire (barettes testes et changees .. ) vous etes mon seul espoir

Alors je comprend toujurs pas des que j'utilise le drivers ati (fglrx)avec 1GO de memoire  avec toutes les options possibles et toutes les versions possible de ati-drivers.... je demarre X ecran noir et plantage de la machine !!

Je lis encore encore de mauvaises critiques sur les drivers ati (qui sur deskp et laptop m'a toujours decu) et il parait que certaines fois avec xorg ca deconne alors hier c l'espoir (tres court) j'emerge la derniere version de xorg et pareil... des que je laisse 1Go de memoire pas de X avec 512 pas de prob!!

Derniere tentative ... je change le kerel en 2.6.11-gentoo-r8 et la c pareil .. 

J'ai change aussi gdm en xdm puis en kdm pareil .... 

Voila alors .... je ne sais plus quoi faire c qui le fautif le kernel ??? ATI (encore) ? xorg ?? un marabou ?

Je precise que sur le driver radeon (sans acceleration 3d) pas prob ... 

OOOOOHHH etranger viens a ma rescousse

----------

## Starch

t'as activé l'option HIGH_MEM  dans le noyaui ?

Si oui, désactive là pour voir s'il n'y a pas d'incompatibilié.

----------

## SunMetis

oui mais sans succes!!

----------

## El_Goretto

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-331789.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-332159.html

Et encore un...

Après avoir tenté le double post pour avoir une réponse plus vite, et les avoir laissé crever tous seuls dans leur coin comme des malheureux, tu lances un nouveau thread en croyant que nous on aura oublié ce que tu leur a fait, à ces pauvres threads abandonnés?? Tsss, tssss, vil personnage...  :Twisted Evil: 

Si au moins tu les avais poursuivis, on saurait ou tu en es dans ce qu'on t'a dit/conseillé. C'est pénible de devoir reprendre un même problème 3 fois du début.

----------

## SunMetis

ok je voulai reposer le probleme un peu plus clairement ... merci de ta remarque .... qui va suremnt me permettre d'avancer ... 

next...

----------

## kwenspc

SunMetis tu devrais pas réagir comme ça, c'ets vrai c'ets ton 3ème post!

tu aurais du faire un up de ton premier post, (poser une réponse) et mieux poser ton problème là dedans c'est tout.

Imagines que tout le monde fasse comme toi ce serait vite le souc sur ce forum!

allez fait un effort   :Wink: 

----------

## SunMetis

oui je suis desole je vous jure ...... je vais prier ce soir me prive de dessert ........ Non sincerement je suis desole les gars je le ferai plus  :Sad:   :Smile: 

J'ai une barrette de 512 qui me sert a rien  et un systme moins rapide a cause de ce probleme !!!! 

Aller je vais menacer si ati (dans leur cas ou c encore leur faute) ne sors pas un driver je posterai le poste sur tous les forums du monde un nouveau virus est ne lollll

Bon blague a part ..... pardon et aussssssecccccourss!!

----------

## kwenspc

ton problème me fait penser qu'il y aurait "peut-être" une incompatibilité matériel. Le problème c'est que ça n'arrive que lorsque tu es sur le driver fglrx  

et là je sèche...

Moi même là j'ai 2 problèmes avec ce drivers que je n'avais pas avant! génial non?

genre je peus pu jouer à ET, et bcp d'autres jeux sont lents, mais lents! (des jeux opensource)

moi encore j'ai la possibilité de changer de carte graphique mais toi?  :Confused: 

moi en tout cas ma rage envers Ati était contenue jusqu'ici parce que ça "tournait" tant bien que mal. Là ne peus plus rien faire avec la 3D. Ok je l'ai mais si je l'utilise c'est soit freeze 

direct soit lenteur assurée...

je crois que mon acharnement à faire fonctionner ces putains de drivers s'éteindra le jour où j'aurais assez de sou pour m'acheter une nvidia.

il faudra attendre les prochaines releases des drivers pour voir si les problèmes persistes

----------

## Trevoke

Bon. J'ai lu en diagonale.

Mais si tu as 1 giga de memoire et qu'une barrette de 512 megas n'est pas lue, le probleme n'est pas dans le kernel.

Tu as respecte les desirs de ta carte mere quant a l'emplacement des barrettes?

----------

## SunMetis

alors tu vas rigoler mais je me rappel que ca avait marcher avec ma precedente installation ... je crois c t l'espace d'une journee et le pire c que tout etait pareil !!

 :Smile: 

alors je dois maudir ati autant que toi mais comme tu le dis ...... je peux rien faire mon portable est super ... et je peux pas changer la carte graphique 

Penses tu que en patchant le noyau ou teste un noyau du genere ck... pourrai marcher ???

----------

## SunMetis

pour l'emplacement de la memoire j'ai pas trop le choix  .... 2 emplacements 2 barrettes pareils en plus... 

Au fait je vous remercie de m'aider parceque la je commencais a ne plus croire en rien .... tout seul

----------

## Trevoke

Est-ce que la barrette que tu laisses dans l'ordi est importante ou est-ce que ca marche avec les deux barrettes independamment?

----------

## SunMetis

alors une barette seule (peut importe laquelle pas de problem) les deux en meme temps c le blocage sur lancemnt de X (drivers ati) Vous comprenz pourquoi je g:)alere et que c incomprehensible lol

----------

## dapsaille

Je veux pas jouer le rabat joie mais j'ai vire 512 de sodimm de mon portable pour alimenter un micropc et bah heuu je plafonne a 275 mo d'utilisation ram sur 512 avec firefox de lance , kde 3.4 , xmms et un bon wine qui me fait tourner photoshoup ... 

alors heuuu .. 

dommage pour ton soucis mais est ce vraiment vital (question non pas de fonc mais me permettant aussi de voir l'utilisation RAM de certains d'entre vous peut etre)

----------

## kwenspc

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> dommage pour ton soucis mais est ce vraiment vital 

 

sur un athlon 64 ça peut l'être vu que les binaires sont plus gros (adresses de 64 bits...) etc... non?

----------

## Trevoke

Ca depend vu que c'est un portable surtout.. Que le cache sur le disque dur sera plus lent (4200 RPM en general).

Mais sinon, je ne sais pas si ca changera beaucoup.

----------

## SunMetis

CA Y EST CA MARCHE pfffffffffffffffffffffff 

j'ai installe le kernel -ck et g active une petite option du genre 1Go memory..... je sus pas chez moi pour verifie mais ca passe merci d'voir participer car je me trouvai bien seul avec ce probleme

----------

## kwenspc

ah yes c'est l'option qui permet à linux d'outre passer la limite des 860 Mo mais sans que ça soit comptabiliser dans la hiugh memory. c'est bon ça ^^

en tout cas ce bug était vraiment bizarre, enfin tant que c'est résolu tant mieux!

----------

## Enlight

Youps j'viens de le voir mais c'était assez clair, ce que t'as pas dit c'est que c'est du dual channel ta ram, d'où le problème entre la taille supportée en temps normal et le besoin pour les barrettes d'être supportées à l'identique.

----------

## kwenspc

le dual channel n'a rien à voir avec ça, moi je suis en dual channel avec 1.5 GO de mémoire (2*256 et 2*512) ben avec ou sans l'option high memory ou avec les ck sources ça tourne sans problème (et j'ai un ati aussi)

 enfin je pense...sinn j'aurais eu les même déboires

[edit] en effet je suis en dual channel confirmé au boot par le bios  :Smile:  [/edit]Last edited by kwenspc on Sun May 15, 2005 12:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Enlight

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> le dual channel n'a rien à voir avec ça, moi je suis en dual channel avec 1.5 GO de mémoire (2*256 et 2*512) ben avec ou sans l'option high memory ou avec les ck sources ça tourne sans problème (et j'ai un ati aussi)
> 
>  enfin je pense...sinn j'aurais eu les même déboires

 

euh et au boot, ton bios te confirme l'activation du dual channel? Parceque ça me semblait logique comme truc.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> le dual channel n'a rien à voir avec ça, moi je suis en dual channel avec 1.5 GO de mémoire (2*256 et 2*512) ben avec ou sans l'option high memory ou avec les ck sources ça tourne sans problème (et j'ai un ati aussi)
> 
>  enfin je pense...sinn j'aurais eu les même déboires

 

+1, et encore plus fort:

2x256 + 1x512, et "dual channel" affiché par le bios au boot. Et pas de pépin côté gentoo/ATI (mais 1Go lowmem n'est pas activé sur mon noyau morph (basé sur ck), ni 4Go Highmem).

----------

## Enlight

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   le dual channel n'a rien à voir avec ça, moi je suis en dual channel avec 1.5 GO de mémoire (2*256 et 2*512) ben avec ou sans l'option high memory ou avec les ck sources ça tourne sans problème (et j'ai un ati aussi)
> 
>  enfin je pense...sinn j'aurais eu les même déboires 
> 
> +1, et encore plus fort:
> ...

 

ben oui le dual channel n'est que sur les 2*256, d'ailleurs si ça se trouve ça faisait ça chez kwen, si les 2* 256 sont sur la première "paire" de dimm il avait le dual sur la 1ère paire 2 * 256 + le reste jusqu'à 760 Mo pris sur la 512 de la 3è dimm.

El, Kwen, changez de place vos barretes et dites nous ^_^ 

quoique chez toi El_goretto si t'as 3 dimm faut probablement que celles en dual aillent sur les dimm 1 et 2 ou 1 et 3 donc tu pourras pas tester...

----------

## kwenspc

non non j'ai le dual sur les deux

j'ai 4 emplacement : 1bleu/1violet,1bleu/1 violet (CM ABIT (pas asus...quel nul je suis) IC7-G)

les 256 sont sur les bleus et les 512 sont sur les violets 256/512/256/512

il est bien dit de faire comme ça dans le manuel et en effet ça tourne

c'est sûr que si j'avais mis 256/256/512/512 je n'aurais pas le dualLast edited by kwenspc on Sun May 15, 2005 1:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

Enlight: pour être honnête, je pense que mon indication "dual channel" c'est pipo (Asus nforce2 et 3 slots), car ma barrete 512 est sur le slot 1, donc celui qui est forcément dans la configuration dual. Et je crois me rappeler que lors de l'installation de la barrete, j'avais été amené à mettre seulement 2 barretts 512 et 256, et j'avais encore du dual, ce qui m'avait interpelé...

Alors soit Asus "c'est plus fort que toi", soit c'est bidon. Enfin, j'ai mis la barette 512 en 1 car cela avait résolu une erreur inexpliquée à memtest.

----------

## Enlight

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> non non j'ai le dual sur les deux
> 
> j'ai 4 emplacement : 1bleu/1violet,1bleu/1 violet (CM ABIT (pas asus...quel nul je suis) IC7-G)
> 
> les 256 sont sur les bleus et les 512 sont sur les violets 256/512/256/512
> ...

 

Oui mais t'as le high mem là, non? Tu sais laquelle de tes 2 paires est la première remplie (certains bios les gères en partant de la fin)?

----------

## kwenspc

ah je comprends ce que tu veux dire genre si il remplie les barretes de 512 en premier plutôt que les barretes de 256 ce qui serait plus "rentable"

ben je dois dire que j'en sais rien et rien n'indique comment se débrouille la carte mère (c'est pas le BIOS d'ailleurs qui gère ça c'est le composant mmu je crois mais est il dans le chipset ou dans le cpu? je sais plus...)

pour le moment ça ne m'a jamais géné mais c'est vrai qu'il faudrait que je me renseigne.

en tout cas les barretes de 256 sont sur la 1ère paire de slot (les bleues). Et vu qu'elles sont numérotés comme étant les premières je me demande si ce n'est pas non plus pour dire que ce sont les première à être utilisées...enfin c'ets juste une remarque.

----------

## dapsaille

avec un amd64 le mmu est dans le cpu ^^

----------

